# large piraya



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

some pics of my 5 piraya

gasman


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Great looking fishes.. Nice colors too!


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

oh my god!! what a great colors that piraya....flams till up the back! wow, amazing!!!
i'm stuck in front of the monitor unable to say anything, gratz!!
Tommy


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Are they home grown or where they purchased at that size


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

They are awesome Dave. Nice pick up. And what are they 3 year old and they're that big already?


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

congrats on these bad boys


----------



## anthonycaf (Oct 4, 2006)

beautiful shape and colour


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweet looking pirayas! Makes me miss my big guys even more.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

UK









awesome fish dave








:woo







twoot:


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

thats what i am waiting for... my 4 piraya to get that big








what size yank you have them in?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

damn beautiful.... i will own a group of these.... someday...


----------



## danilo72 (Feb 22, 2006)

no comment.....


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

i all ready had the 12.5+ incher on his own in a 4.5x20x20 and he grew from 10.5 to 12.5 in less than a year!

the others were alittle over a inch 3 years ago.
there was 16 originally from a 7x2x2 and they ate each other down to 4

one is 11 inch,2 about 12+ and the other is 13+
all are 6 inch high and the big one 7 inches high.

i was going to shoal all togeather but didnt want to lose any as i only have a 6.5x2x2 to home them in.
i did have 2 togeather for 36 hours before they turned on each other!!! biting each others cheeks,i had to sit my wife at the tank while i took off down homebase to make a divider.
3 of them are very very yellow.
heres a vid of them in temp tank where they were for a very short time.its only 4x16x18 so idid expect them to not be happy due to space but one was sold so waiting for the guy to arrive to pick up

they are all seperate now im keeping a few and selling a couple.
i find on their own they become very bold and end up chasing you like a oscar would for food.

i think one of these at 16 inch is on par with a large rhom and would make a great display tank.
http://uk.youtube.com/user/gasman321321

gasman

anyone know how i can get the pics to go vertical rather than horizontal??


----------



## VEGA (Feb 23, 2007)

never seen something like that...great colour, the ones in the video are realy incredible


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

gasman said:


> anyone know how i can get the pics to go vertical rather than horizontal??


I'll fix it, but the best way is usually to put the attachments in the text of the post and then hitting "enter" between each one.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

nice br0


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Make one mine


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

are u selling the big 16" guy? in UK? price? 
Tommy

that guy it's wonderfull....


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

gasman said:


> some pics of my 5 piraya
> 
> gasman
> 
> ...


really nice fish but there fins are torn up are they ill or something?


----------



## HighPiranha (Sep 17, 2005)

Very very piraya


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

dam those guys are monstorious wo nice fish gasman


----------



## 35655 (Feb 18, 2007)

Wowww.He is very big.


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

These are the best looking fish that ive ever seen on this site by far Beautifyl Piraya


----------



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

great lookin fish


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

The word "monster" really defines these fish...
Very good looking ones... congrats..


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

PygoLover said:


> are u selling the big 16" guy? in UK? price?
> Tommy
> 
> that guy it's wonderfull....


----------



## j0rrit (Jan 14, 2007)

i don't have seen al lot of these monsters


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

PygoLover said:


> are u selling the big 16" guy? in UK? price?
> Tommy
> 
> that guy it's wonderfull....


i havnt put him for sale as he is one of my personell piranhas.
if he were 800 pounds would come to mind!
its not easy to import rhoms over 14 inch here in the uk as most die








and def not easy to get any size vinny rhom over 12 inch!!

the vinny just settling now,he allways ate well but was very skittish(wild)
i really want one about 18-20 but theres a huge risk trying to get one in,so maybe the answer is to keep him a few years and try to grow him on.

thx for the comments everyone

gasman


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

i'm in Italy, and i can tell, it's worst. i know just 2 guys having a 16" rhomb and one having a 13" one. piraya, well, more or less are 20 owners, i could say.... in italy not so many person has aquariums, and almost nobody has piranhas 
800 pounds it's a bit hight but it's a price







but i think ther's no way to export him to italy... :S
Tommy


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Exceptional flamage!


----------



## click (Mar 19, 2007)

When were little your piraya were yellow or orange?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

WOW
very nice man.


----------



## Piranha_Rage (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow. They are really nice. Cant wait til mine reach that size. Good work man.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i wish i could have those in my tank lol.


----------

